# How do you know if a dog is gun shy?



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

What is the best method for seeing if a dog (Duke) is gun shy? 

He's 5 months old, very well socialized, but still a puppy and not skittish at all - John hoped he would become a man's dog, but has taken to me a little more than him. 

John wants to maybe take him hunting occassionally. We also have a big fireworks display in July and I would like to know how he might handle it as well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Actuall Gun Shyness is a man made problem. It is created by improper introduction to the gun. Spend the time to introduce the gun correctly and you won't have a problem. (Never *EVER* start out by firing a gun right next to a puppy.)

Fireworks are a different issue. If your pup was introduced to lots of loud noises of varying condition very early on in life, it most likely won't have a problem with fireworks. If your pup hasn't experienced a lot of loud noises, you're better off leaving him home.


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

One thing you can do is find a local gun club in your area, and see when they're doing some shooting. Then, park a good distance away, and take puppy for a walk. Drive a bit closer, and take puppy for another walk. And so on... that's if you're really concerned about it. 

Storee has never had an issue, but she's been playing with other dogs when there has been training going on nearby with guns, and started on retrieving with the guns at a good distance and so she assumes that gunfire means a duck is waiting for her.

I did have a sound sensitive dog who hated loud noises as well, however his love of working would override it. He hated gunshots at first, however when he figured out that it meant retrieving, he started to lunge and look for the thrower when he heard it. I think the key is to not act like it's a huge deal... 

Lana


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Dogs can be fine with guns but not with fireworks. If the fireworks are within hearing distance from your house I recommend you stay with the pup or take him to a spot where the volume is considerably less. Do noot leave him alone in the house as he may panic and do damage or hurt himself. If you must leave him alone home, crate him. My Lucy was fine with fireworks and we live VERY, VERY close to location they are detonated. One year a littermate of hers was staying with us and went absolutely FRANTIC over the fireworks. Lucy seemed to react to the other dog's reaction and too this day cannot tolerate them anymore. I put the dogs in my car drive to a place where I can see the fireworks but not hear them and when they finish I head back home.


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the good advice. We do live close to a Gun Club and he isn't phased by the noise. 

This last weekend we were on the boat and a bolt of lightning and crack of thunder was VERY close - he turned around quickly as if to figure out what the noise was, but wasn't frantic. We didn't coddle him or make a big deal of it and the next thunder storm he didn't react in any way. 

The fireworks, I'm not sure what we'll do with him - we'll be on the boat with him and Princess and we'll be close to them. Princess hides down below in my pillows. If nothing else, we'll keep him on the leash and I'll stay down below with him if I have to. 

Again, thanks for the great advice!


----------

